# The Four Steps To Ending Your Automatic Subscription Nightmare



## rhankinsjr (Jun 11, 2010)

*Stopping Automatic Subscription:*

1) Click "Your Profile" from the topmost menu








2) Click the button labeled "EDIT ACCOUNT DETAILS"







3) Scroll down until you get to the section labeled "Email Preferences" and change the drop down box next to the item "Default Subscription Frequency" to whatever floats your boat.







4) Scroll down and click the "SAVE" button.







*Getting Rid Of Subscriptions You Didn't Really Want:*

1) Click "Your Profile" from the topmost menu







2) Click on "Edit Subscriptions" link







3) Click the red "x" to the right of any subscriptions you aren't really interested in.

    ( no image needed )

** note: at the bottom of the edit subscriptions page you may also be able to edit the default subscription frequency... I just didn't do it that way.


----------



## rhankinsjr (Jun 11, 2010)

and... the pictures don't load... haha.

edit: fixed


----------

